
Java and Cloud in 10 minutes? Jelastic - MarinaSprava
http://blog.jelastic.com/2012/03/12/java-and-cloud-in-10-minutes-jelastic/
======
vineet
One of these days I will see an a detailed comparison of some of these Java
cloud options (from GAE, to Heroku, Amazon Beanstalk, Cloudbees, and now
Jelastic).

Given that I want to launch a side project on the cloud, this is very relevant
to me, but I don't have the time to try all of them.

Interestingly, seems like they are building a platform similar to CloudFoundry
and OpenStack.

------
markokocic
Did they provide pricing information yet? I played with it in the past, and it
seemed like an interesting solution, but wouldn't invest too heavily in it
because of pricing uncertainty.

~~~
mrspandex
There have been several IaaS products I've looked at recently with no pricing
info. I'm not going to invest in learning or coding to your system without
pricing.

~~~
edwinnathaniel
There's probably not much to learn when using Jelastic.

You have your standard Java WAR/EAR and deploy it to Jelastic via Maven or the
classical web "upload this file please".

This is not Amazon nor GAE that would required you to do stuff.

